# Power antenna



## foreevergoat (Oct 24, 2011)

Anyone have any idea how to replace or install a new antenna mast into the power antenna assembley? Sorry I have a 65 GTO conv.


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

never done one that old but on the newer ones once you remove the nut on the outside the old one will just run all the way out when you turn on the radio. then you turn off the radio and while it is running just feed the new one in and it will catch and pull down.


----------



## foreevergoat (Oct 24, 2011)

Thanks, But the unit is sealed or almost impossible to open up without damaging it or at least creating tool marks on the thing. I have come up with the idea of cutting the existing plastic line and crimping to the new one. The coiled line that pushes the antenna up or pulls it back in is made of plastic and looks like the plastic line used for weed whackers.


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

im talking about the nut on the outside of the car. no need to even open the trunk. sounds just like what is still used today.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

DON"T cut anything!!!!! Try shane's idea. If that dosen't work, let us know....there is another forum full of Pontiac info....we can ask there (Performance Years)......Eric


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

66tempestGT said:


> im talking about the nut on the outside of the car. no need to even open the trunk. sounds just like what is still used today.


The nut on the quarter panel...as opposed to the Nut that owns the car??:lol: :rofl: :cheers Just kidding. don't rush the antenna job...they are VERY expensive to find in working condition ($200+)......


----------



## pontiac (Mar 6, 2011)

procedure is in body manual. Sometimes one does not realize that procedures for accessories and such are also in the factory manuals, or because one looked in say the service manual, it is not there.


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

i suspect that if he had a body manual he wouldnt need to ask for help.


----------



## Re-Nu 84 (Nov 4, 2011)

*67 GTO power antenna*

I have acquired a reconditioned OEM electric antenna for a 67 GTO/Tempest. 
I need a template (homemade or commercial) to locate the mounting hole on the rear fender.
Any ideas where such a thing could be found would be appreciated.


----------



## foreevergoat (Oct 24, 2011)

Going to Atco Pontiac show & Go Saturday Nov. 5th Look for manual there.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Forevergto, If you go to ATCO tomorrow, look for Richie Hoffman ( Hoffman Racing Grand Am). He is building my motor. Great guy.....say hello. Eric:cheers


----------



## flying tiger (Sep 9, 2016)

Hi
Just wondering if you ever found a template of where to locate the power antenna on a '66, '67 GTO. I need that info as well. Thanks.


----------

